# Can a Baptist attend/be a member of a PCA church?



## carlosstjohn (Aug 22, 2015)

I am a reformed baptist. I believe in credobaptism. I want to know if and why a credobaptist can attend a PCA church that believes in paedobaptism. I don't mean if a PCA church would allow me to be a member. But more so are my convictions concerning baptism a reason to not consider checking out PCA churches. I have respect towards PCA and paedobaptism is really my only concern up to this point. Another way of phrasing this question is: is paedobaptism/credobaptism a small rock to where a reformed baptist like me can find a home in a PCA church? Or is paedo/credo baptism a big rock and an issue that cannot be compromised, whichever side of the camp you fall on.

It may be helpful if I give you the context for why I'm asking. I am thinking about leaving my current SBC church. So as I'm searching online for reformed churches in the area, a lot of PCA churches come up (naturally). So it's sort of the mindset of looking to shop without money i.e should I bother checking out PCA churches if I disagree with how they baptize? Again, I have major respect for the PCA church and PCA denomination would be the next best choice for me if for whatever reason I couldn't do Baptist. I love and respect my PCA brothers. But this question has to eventually surface for me when deciding what churches to check out and maybe consider be a part of. 

I want to lastly add that I wish this thread to not be a theological discussion concerning which baptism is biblical or not. Not that I am closed to that discussion; it's just that's not what I'm asking. I want to know if I can attend a paedobaptist church with me being a credobaptist. How can my conscious be at peace with this? 

Thank you for reading this! Hope to get some good answers and discussion going on.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 22, 2015)

I may chime in I say it's truly a matter of what your convictions are. How important is credobaptism to you? How much opposed are you to padeobaptism? Is it something you see as completely unbiblical? If so I'd say that could be a stumbling block for you. I'd say you should consider the padeobaptist side and see if you feel it truly has a biblical foundation at all, even if you think credobaptism is more biblical. If you think it is a complete man made tradition and can't reconcile it in your heart with anything in scripture then it could be a big problem for you.


----------



## johnny (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Carlos,

Welcome to PB,

I know of at least four members of our own congregation who are outspoken creedo.

I would suggest that there are possibly members on PB who are Paedo and attending Reformed Baptist.
We are all doing the best we can, when finding faithful churches in our locations is becoming increasingly difficult. 
This is a common problem and tolerance must be exercised.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 22, 2015)

carlosstjohn said:


> I am a reformed baptist. I believe in credobaptism. I want to know if and why a credobaptist can attend a PCA church that believes in paedobaptism. I don't mean if a PCA church would allow me to be a member. But more so are my convictions concerning baptism a reason to not consider checking out PCA churches. I have respect towards PCA and paedobaptism is really my only concern up to this point. Another way of phrasing this question is: is paedobaptism/credobaptism a small rock to where a reformed baptist like me can find a home in a PCA church? Or is paedo/credo baptism a big rock and an issue that cannot be compromised, whichever side of the camp you fall on.
> 
> It may be helpful if I give you the context for why I'm asking. I am thinking about leaving my current SBC church. So as I'm searching online for reformed churches in the area, a lot of PCA churches come up (naturally). So it's sort of the mindset of looking to shop without money i.e should I bother checking out PCA churches if I disagree with how they baptize? Again, I have major respect for the PCA church and PCA denomination would be the next best choice for me if for whatever reason I couldn't do Baptist. I love and respect my PCA brothers. But this question has to eventually surface for me when deciding what churches to check out and maybe consider be a part of.
> 
> ...



Well, first I'd like to say I am unashamedly Presbyterian and believe that it is the biblical form of practice and government. Second, I would suggest that you should attend a Presbyterian church because of the first point. Third, if I recall (and a PCA guy may correct me) you can in fact become a member even if you are credo, but you cannot hold an office. Fourth, why are you leaving the SBC church? If there is no theological reason OR reason of practice then I'd suggest not leaving just for the sake of leaving.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 22, 2015)

Of course you may attend. And there's nothing in the PCA membership vows that would keep you from becoming a member, provided you can agree not to make trouble. The PCA does not require members to agree with its entire doctrinal standards, only with a brief set of statements acknowledging faith in Christ and submission to the church. Officers must agree with the doctrinal standards; members don't have to.

In many PCA churches you would not be alone. There tends to be a lot of former SBC folk in PCA churches.

This doesn't mean there might not be difficulties in aligning with a church where you have a fairly substantial difference of belief. You may be asked to seriously study Presbyterian teaching on baptism. You may be kept out of certain roles in the church. You may feel pressure regarding your children (if there are any). All depending on the particular church.

So if you have legitimate reasons to look for another church (that's a big IF), PCA is an option to consider. Check them out. Talk to the leadership. It's worth some investigation.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 22, 2015)

Every PCA I've run into would be glad to have you come and attend. I'd not hesitate at all to attend a confessional Presbyterian church if I could not find a confessional Baptist church.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2015)

There shouldn't be any impediment to a Baptist joining a PCA church. The problem would be if the Baptist had young children and refused to have them baptized. Some PCA churches would (and should) consider this a matter for discipline; many would be more flexible. If this might be an issue, it probably should be be discussed prior to joining. 

As noted up thread, credos would not be eligible for office in a PCA church.


----------



## earl40 (Aug 22, 2015)

Edward said:


> There shouldn't be any impediment to a Baptist joining a PCA church. The problem would be if the Baptist had young children and refused to have them baptized. Some PCA churches would (and should) consider this a matter for discipline; many would be more flexible. If this might be an issue, it probably should be be discussed prior to joining.
> 
> As noted up thread, credos would not be eligible for office in a PCA church.



Now of course the discipline could be the preaching of His Word and allowing Him to change ones mind to the proper conviction.


----------



## Edm (Aug 22, 2015)

I see no problem there. I on the other hand am PCA, was baptized as an infant and now attend a reformed baptist church I can't join. Oh well....


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 22, 2015)

When my changing view of theology compelled me to leave an SBC church of which I was a member, I thought long and hard about it. I have friends there, one of whom is the pastor. After much soul searching and prayer I sat down with my SBC pastor and told him of my intentions.

I had already found that an OPC church was in my area and had reached out to the pastor of that congregation and explained my situation. Completely explained my thoughts, feelings, reasons. I began attending there, eventually going before the session and becoming a member. So I would say communication between your current pastor, and the pastor of the prospective church you are thinking of would be a helpful step in making the transition. 

Before I made my mind up I also did a search on PB for 'leaving' or some such keywords to read of the experience, and advice given, to folks who had already gone through such an experience.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 22, 2015)

Finding a confessional church of exactly your convictional stripe is no mean feat in many areas. Unless you are of a persuasion that disallows the legitimacy of Christians who may be wrong on an issue or two, I think that a confessional Reformed/Presbyterian congregation would be a good place for a Calvinistic Baptist.

Ironically, as some have already observed, the Presbyterians will be more accepting of you than the Baptists would be of them.


----------



## carlosstjohn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey thanks for commenting Andrew. First, I am considering leaving my SBC church for theological and practice reasons. As I grow in my reformed doctrine, I am noticing and becoming more disheartened with how modern evangelicalism and modern theology are creeping into this church. 

And yea I was asking more about if I should attend rather than the ability. becaause as you and others below you are saying, it is possible for me to be a member. But I was asking more of conviction. I shouldve clarified.


----------



## carlosstjohn (Aug 23, 2015)

I appreciate all these post guys. Thank you so much!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 23, 2015)

Conviction should be based on truth and not on "what I was raised to believe". The Islam religion believes whole heartedly they should follow the Koran and if they didn't their conscious would plague them. Their conscious only bothers them because of what they were raised to believe and not according to what is actually truth. 

This is my suggestion: since you know so many of our giant, spiritual forefathers believed in paedobaptism you can be sure in your heart it's not heresy, and that it is a path on which you can travel to learn about paedobaptism without fear of it leading you astray into heresy. Thus your conscious can be clear. However, I would look into joining the OPC before the PCA which is just my opinion.

I should add that I was raised with credobaptism doctrine. When I found the OPC that I now go to I was very leery of this doctrine. I wondered if perhaps this OPC organization had taken on the Catholic view of baptism which led me to wondering what else they had taken on. I was patient and listened to what the membership class was teaching. They showed through Scripture its truths and solidified it by showing me all those who went before us who believed in it. In the end, I saw plainly its awesome concept and put away my fear. So I know what you're feeling and can understand your feelings whole heartedly.


----------



## psycheives (Aug 23, 2015)

Dear Carols, I thank God that he has given you the discernment to detect some of the issues with your SBC's theology and have a humble heart to seek out truth in a more Biblical church. I completely think you SHOULD try out one of these other churches and see no ethical dilemma with doing so. I applaud you for having the guts to seek out the truth above all else!  I would recommend letting your current pastor know of your struggles with that theology before you leave - we often do this as a courtesy and to help inform/sharpen pastors what they might be teaching is troubling. PLEASE do go to a PCA (or as Sarah suggested, an OPC) church. I know United Reformed Churches (URC) would also accept you as a visitor and member with open arms, even if you still hold a Baptist view. The PCA, OPC, URCs would be a great place for you to learn more about the Confessions and have a well trained minister.

Please do keep in mind that if you find that in the long run, you still are a Baptist and consider it worth moving to find a church, there are Confessional Reformed Baptists holding the London Baptist Confession (a Baptist version of the Westminster Confession) and (in my opinion) their theology is MUCH more Biblically accurate and well-thought out than what I've experienced from SBC theology. Association for Reformed Baptist Studies (ARBCA) is one of these groups. I always want my Reformed Baptist brothers to get out of SBC and into one of these other Associations for their edification.

Best hopes for you, brother!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 23, 2015)

Carlos, the further you travel in a reformational direction, the more dissatisfied you will become with the deficiencies of broad evangelicalism. The moralism, mysticism, and rationalism of current pop Christianity offers a very thin gruel in comparison to the rich repast set forth on the banquet table of confessional Reformational Christianity.

Regardless of the specific place you land (denominationally), there is much to be gained by embracing the beauty of confessional Christianity.

[By the way, all FIVE of my kids and their families attend broad evangelical churches. Three are pastors or serve on staff in them. I love them, but wish for them a more robust version of our common faith.]


----------

